# EMS job for 19 year old?



## nicka02 (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anybody know of any jobs for a 19 year old EMT? I have no experience as an EMT, but three years of experience as a Lifeguard providing care under my title 22 certification. I was told to look for a non-emergency transport job to first get a years worth of experience. I also thought about joining the coast guard, do you know of any?

Thanks


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure, apply around.  Not everywhere requires you to be 21.  I was 20 at my first EMT job.


----------



## nicka02 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am applying around now, but I wanted to know if there were any additional jobs that I may have not been thinking of. I know there is a specific name for an EMT that works in the ER but I forgot what it was. Does anybody know?


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 26, 2010)

nicka02 said:


> Does anybody know of any jobs for a 19 year old EMT? I have no experience as an EMT, but three years of experience as a Lifeguard providing care under my title 22 certification. I was told to look for a non-emergency transport job to first get a years worth of experience. I also thought about joining the coast guard, do you know of any?
> 
> Thanks



get your CPR instructor certificate, it pays better than IFT.


----------



## nicka02 (Aug 26, 2010)

What does IFT stand for?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2010)

Interfactility Transfer.  Hospital to hospital, nursing home to hospital, etc etc.




The "EMT that works in an ER" is called an "ER Tech".  You're not only just relegated to the ER, you can be in the ICU, med/surg, etc, and you don't have to be an EMT, you can also be a CNA, MA, or Paramedic.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 26, 2010)

inter facility transport


----------



## Jeff Houston (Sep 28, 2010)

*Jobs in New Jersey*

For anyone on the east coast who is looking for work you should check out Meridian Health.  They are a hospital in New Jersey with openings for occupational therapy assistants and other openings.  I know it's not an EMT dreamjob but it would be good experience.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 29, 2010)

Dispatch


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Dispatch



dispatchers annoy me lol..


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Look into hospital teching or Dispatch. Those might be your best bet at under 21. Some services might hire you as an attend only as well, but they try to make sure people they hire for that are 20.5 or so.


----------



## ERMedic (Oct 9, 2010)

Dispatched as a 16 year old EMT, worked on an ALS truck as and EMT at 17 (with high school diploma). Started Medic school 7 weeks after graduating highschool at 18 and starting working as a medic at 19. So yes, there are jobes out there.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah, if no luck on the streets, get your EMD and EFD and dispatch for a while.  It will at least get your foot in the door, and give you a good idea of both sides of the radio/


----------

